

Windows 10 (Threshold) Changes to the Windows Command Prompt - lstamour
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/winsdk/archive/2014/10/02/windows-10-threshold-changes-to-the-windows-command-prompt.aspx

======
lstamour
Seems many of these features may have been possible as far back as Windows
2000, thanks to third-party utilities, e.g.
[http://www.evernote.com/shard/s11/sh/228fd98c-0b9b-4474-886d...](http://www.evernote.com/shard/s11/sh/228fd98c-0b9b-4474-886d-787dcdc53c78/bf53b7754ffc0d55fdb19888b6a66596)
which is a screenshot of Custcon.exe, a Windows 2000 GUI tool that is used to
customize the extended line editing keys when using Cmd.exe (Ntconsole). To
enable new key settings, click the "Use Extended Edit Keys" checkbox.
Properties indicates it was written by Hiro Yamamoto in 1998, so perhaps this
guy would know more about it: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/hiro-
yamamoto/9b/7a4/a72](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/hiro-yamamoto/9b/7a4/a72)

Ah, discovered via an email thread that he also wrote remapkey (by Hirofumi
"Hiro" Yamamoto) and his website was:
[http://hp.vector.co.jp/authors/VA000092/tools/](http://hp.vector.co.jp/authors/VA000092/tools/)
Yep, judging from that site, he works for Microsoft, and probably wishes he'd
written less. ;-)

Seems this tool wasn't the only thing customizing cmd.exe for you, there was
auto-complete, macros, and a bunch of other things with strange ways of
enabling them through the registry:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Ipz-
ouR...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Ipz-
ouRx19UJ:windowsitpro.com/scripting/customize-windows-command-
shell+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ca)

I can confirm that CustCon.exe, written in 1998, does indeed add CTRL+A as
"beginning of line" to Windows 8, for instance, and so probably uses ...
macros or registry? for that. It's too tiny to contain any DLLs like ConEmu
and others.

Which makes me think we're not seeing new functionality here in cmd.exe, just
some checkboxes for enabling existing functionality that's been buried for
about 20 years.

Edit: Obviously copy and paste is new, as is re-sizing nicely, I suppose. The
changes on paste also seems new. Opacity seems like something easy to expose,
so ... it's a mix of new copy-paste functionality and quick wins, I suspect.

